# De acordo



## Maye

Hola:

En un diploma otorgado por la Universidad de Sao Paulo, en la parte de atrás aparecen datos sobre el registro del documento  y abajo de estos datos dice:

"De acordo" y abajo aparecen la firma del secretario general.

¿"De acordo" significa o puede traducirse como "visto bueno"? 

Gracias y saludos

Maye


----------



## Vanda

De modo rasteiro quer dizer que a pessoa que assinou embaixo concorda com o que está escrito no diploma.


----------



## zema

Tal vez como poner "Conforme" en español.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> De modo rasteiro quer dizer que a pessoa que assinou embaixo concorda com o que está escrito no diploma.





zema said:


> Tal vez como poner "Conforme" en español.



Mas que sentido terá manifestar concordância tratando-se de um diploma? Com quê concorda o secretário? Num diploma não há opiniões nem propostas com que se possa concordar. O que lá está escrito é o que se extrai do que ficou registado noutros documentos, as actas do júri, o resultado das provas, as aprovações obtidas, em suma, tudo o que justifica e fundamenta a emissão do diploma e de que o que for escrito neste não pode divergir. O que o secretário tem de certificar, parece-me, é que não há divergências entre o diploma e os actos que o fundamentam. A concordância, portanto, não é a concordância no sentido de assentimento, é a concordância no sentido de fidelidade em relação a um original, de conformidade. Cá para estas bandas, nessa situação, quem emita o certificado ou diploma dirá, efectivamente _'Está conforme_', significando tal declaração que verificou e assegura que o que nele se escreveu é exacto. Admito que no Brasil possam dizer '_De acordo_', mas penso que terá de ser entendido, não no sentido de declaração de concordância da pessoa que subscreve com o que quer que seja, mas no de que o que lá está escrito está de acordo com os registos dos quais foi extraído.


----------



## Maye

Vanda y Zema:

Muchas, muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Entonces de acuerdo a lo que me dicen creo que sí se puede traducir como Vo. Bo.


----------



## Maye

Carfer:

Muchas gracias por esta amplia explicación. Entonces, tal vez la traducción al español sea "Conforme"  de acuerdo a esta definición, que encontré en Google:  Fórmula al pie de un documento que indica su validez el rey escribió el conforme.

Carfer:

Muchísimas gracias por la amplia explicación


----------



## gato radioso

Carfer said:


> Mas que sentido terá manifestar concordância tratando-se de um diploma? Com quê concorda o secretário? Num diploma não há opiniões nem propostas com que se possa concordar. O que lá está escrito é o que se extrai do que ficou registado noutros documentos, as actas do júri, o resultado das provas, as aprovações obtidas, em suma, tudo o que justifica e fundamenta a emissão do diploma e de que o que for escrito neste não pode divergir. O que o secretário tem de certificar, parece-me, é que não há divergências entre o diploma e os actos que o fundamentam. A concordância, portanto, não é a concordância no sentido de assentimento, é a concordância no sentido de fidelidade em relação a um original, de conformidade. Cá para estas bandas, nessa situação, quem emita o certificado ou diploma dirá, efectivamente _'Está conforme_', significando tal declaração que verificou e assegura que o que nele se escreveu é exacto. Admito que no Brasil possam dizer '_De acordo_', mas penso que terá de ser entendido, não no sentido de declaração de concordância da pessoa que subscreve com o que quer que seja, mas no de que o que lá está escrito está de acordo com os registos dos quais foi extraído.


----------



## Maye

Gracias Gato:

Entonces tal vez deba de escribir "Conforme"


----------



## Carfer

Maye said:


> Carfer:
> 
> Muchas gracias por esta amplia explicación. Entonces, tal vez la traducción al español sea "Conforme"  de acuerdo a esta definición, que encontré en Google:  Fórmula al pie de un documento que indica su validez el rey escribió el conforme.


Digamos que é uma definição pouco atinada. O rei é um decisor (salvo se for a rainha de Inglaterra, que, como se tem visto, pertence mais ao género notarial). Como decisor que é, quando o rei escreve '_Conforme', _está a dizer, julgo eu, que concorda com o que lhe propõem, ou seja, está a apôr o seu _'visto bueno_', a sua aprovação, no documento. No caso do diploma, porém, só está em jogo a fidelidade dele. Se isso também se pode dizer '_conforme_' ou até mesmo '_visto bueno_' em espanhol, os nativos que o digam. As fórmulas sacramentais que se usam na redacção de documentos burocráticos variam muito de país para país e não há nenhuma razão para serem idênticas às fórmulas portuguesas ou brasileiras, visto que cada um tem os seus usos e tradições. Encontro na net e nos corpus de terminologia da União Europeia (que são uma fonte excelente e muito fiável) fórmulas bastante díspares. Se fosse a si, procuraria em documentos semelhantes emitidos no país de destino da tradução uma fórmula que corresponda à ideia subjacente àquele '_De acordo_' brasileiro. É possível que seja '_conforme_', mas não, seguramente, no sentido do '_conforme_' real que referiu.


----------



## Ari RT

Por aqui tenho visto "confere com o original" e entenderia sem problemas o "está conforme". 
"De acordo" me causa estranheza. Mais ainda por estar no verso do diploma. O objeto da certificação, aquilo que o diploma reflete, vem na frente. Acolho a hipótese de Maye, de que o conteúdo do verso destine-se apenas a uso interno da organização que exara o diploma, uma espécie de referência que mostre, caso surja uma necessidade futura, onde encontrar os dados exibidos na face. Mas então, como já apontado acima, não haveria com que concordar, haveria, sim, o que conferir, se tanto. Eu esperaria ainda menos, algo como "responsável pela anotação: Fulano".

Para merecer a assinatura de um secretário geral, haveria de ser algo mais importante. Meramente uma referência a um banco de dados não mereceria seu tempo, por isso avento a hipótese de um apostilamento (registro da ocorrência de algo digno de nota que surgiu depois da impressão do diploma), mas não creio que no mundo acadêmico se façam apostilamentos no verso dos diplomas. Produz-se um novo diploma com os dados novos e pronto. Apostila-se para mudar o diploma. Por exemplo, se o diplomado graduou-se "cum laude" e não há espaço na face do diploma, poderia ser posto atrás. Mas é uma solução tão pobrinha que eu duvido que seja adotada por uma grande universidade como essa em questão.

Não acredito em "visto bueno". Um Vo.Bo. é uma concordância, um "nihil obstat" com valor de decisão: "deixo de aplicar meu direito de veto, permito, autorizo". Mas é isso o que significa "de acordo". Má escolha de palavras?

Alguém que conheça a estrutura burocrática da USP e que nos indique o que significa em termos de repartição de responsabilidade "secretário-geral"? Geral da Universidade, do Departamento, do curso? A secretaria da pós-doc em paleolinguística deve cuidar de uns 5 alunos, enquanto a secretaria geral, geral mesmo, terá a seus cuidados cem mil estudantes, trinta mil funcionários...


----------



## zema

No entiendo nada de estas cuestiones, de todos modos no veo tanta diferencia entre las acepciones de "conforme" en ambos idiomas. Por supuesto no sé si será de los términos más usados en ese tipo de fórmulas, pero "conforme" en español también puede dar idea de que algo se confrontó con el original y se verificó que es idéntico, que es una copia fiel, que es "conforme" al/con el  original.

"Es conforme" (español) creo que traduce el sentido de "Está conforme" (portugués), seguramente habrá fórmulas con ese sentido en los distintos países.

www.enciclopedia-juridica.com/d/conforme/conforme.htm


----------



## Carfer

Em abstracto não há, de facto, diferenças significativas, as acepções são as mesmas em ambos os idiomas. A maior diferença de uso está, parece-me, em que '_conforme_' é mais depressa entendido em português no sentido de resignado do que no de concorde. 
Não tenho nada a objectar, naturalmente, a que se traduza por '_conforme_' querendo dizer que não há divergência, no pressuposto de que é isso que '_de acordo_' significa neste caso concreto. O problema, aliás, está mais no sentido a atribuir a esta expressão, que regra geral significa anuência e, por isso, parece deslocada no contexto, do que no termo ou expressão espanhola.


----------



## Negrozaki

É a certificação de validade do documento. Um reconhecimento do órgão com a assinatura de seu representante, como um "confere com o original".


----------

